# Spinning class excersise.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

He he he


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

cute,just my kind of exercise????


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

I didn't know what "spinning" was until I Googled spinning.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

giggle giggle


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

And with my e spinner not even my feet move .lol


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Isn't it funny how terms change through the ages. I was once talking about my spinning and they thought I was talking about cycling. IF I talk about cycling, I'm really talking about my bike which is a Harley-Davidson 883 Sportster - it has a motor! Ha! Ha! Happy spinning everyone.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Teardrop said:


> Isn't it funny how terms change through the ages. I was once talking about my spinning and they thought I was talking about cycling. IF I talk about cycling, I'm really talking about my bike which is a Harley-Davidson 883 Sportster - it has a motor! Ha! Ha! Happy spinning everyone.


So you go spinning a lot do ya.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Love it. When I tell most people I taken up spinning, I usually have clarify it, no not the exercise spinning, the the yarn spinning type of spinning. There has been more than a couple of peeps who was also clueless about yarn spinning and I had to explain that yes there are folks that make yarn even in this day and age.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

LOVE IT!!! I will most certainly share it with my spinning guild.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I mentioned spinning and someone thought I meant on a bike.....how silly is that?? Not a chance unless my wheel fits on a platform and I motor it around the neighborhood. Lol


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I ran into the misconception when I mentioned at work one day that I was so tired I just wanted to go home, relax and get some spinning in. They looked at me like I was crazy. Then I had to explain! :sm04:


----------



## lindyb (Dec 12, 2016)

Haha! I think I'll just tell everyone I'm off to my spin class every Monday from now on.


----------

